# Ho Chi Minh City Open questions



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I registered and ended up being the only outside of Vietnam and I was wondering if I'm allowed to register even though I've already did and if anyone else outside of Vietnam coming? Sorry if you guys think its a dumb question but it's my first competition and I'm not sure if its for only Vietnamese people....I'm USA citizen born Vietnamese so....yeah


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 14, 2010)

8b)	An open competition is open to anyone.
I would assume this applies as it is the Ho Chi Minh City *Open*, so yes you can go.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks  I'm such a noob sorry


----------



## anders (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, everyone is welcome. I will register eventually, when I know the time limits for the events...


----------



## anders (Jul 20, 2010)

People from five different countries have now registered for Ho Chi Minh City Open 2010:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HoChiMinhCityOpen2010

Why not also take part in Hanoi Open 2010:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HanoiOpen2010


----------



## blah (Jul 20, 2010)

anders said:


> Why not also take part in Hanoi Open 2010:
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HanoiOpen2010



Cool! I didn't know the Afghans managed to conquer Hanoi.


----------



## anders (Jul 20, 2010)

blah said:


> anders said:
> 
> 
> > Why not also take part in Hanoi Open 2010:
> ...



Already reconquered!


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jul 20, 2010)

Ya!!Almost comp day


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmmm after the HCMC open school is gonna start for me so...yeah...


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey anders i think I might have an extra 7 people coming with me excluding the ones i mentioned in my registration (I'm Ngo Vu Tru)


----------



## denhil3 (Jul 20, 2010)

it's better if u make this thread in vn forum.


----------



## anders (Jul 20, 2010)

SuperStrawberry said:


> Hey anders i think I might have an extra 7 people coming with me excluding the ones i mentioned in my registration (I'm Ngo Vu Tru)



Great! I hope that the other seven people also register and compete


----------



## anders (Jul 20, 2010)

denhil3 said:


> it's better if u make this thread in vn forum.



Why? Here is the perfect place to show the rest of the world that there exists a vibrant cubing scene in Vietnam.


----------

